# Lost tow rope



## SquirrelBait (Apr 3, 2010)

Been waiting all week to go for a ride friday gets here drive a hour to get to the park. Unload and head out about a mile from the truck I go through a nice mud hole. I'm all most out and the bike just stops with a loud pow. I get off and look under it now I know were the pow came from. Someone left there tow rope in the water it gets raped around my rear a-arms it bent the top one, snaped my wheel hub and bent sway bar. It took 2 hours to limp back to the truck but I got to ride for a hole 5 mins :aargh4:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:nutkick:


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

:nutkickeople


----------



## SquirrelBait (Apr 3, 2010)

New parts 300$ Fuel 30$ To get in the park 15$ 1 used tow rope priceless.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:nutkick::flames:


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I just cut off a tshirt from my front drive shaft.The things we find in the holes!


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I cut fishing line off all the time but that's my fault for going threw ponds


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

that sucks man.


----------



## stoneman (Oct 2, 2009)

I feel your pain brother.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

stoneman said:


> I feel your pain brother.


I was just going to say I remember someone hooking an anchor somewhere..


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

That sucks man! I get pieces of beer cans in my skid plates and floorboards all the time... waiting for one of those pieces to slice a tire...


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

That sucks, but I feel your pain. I turned up a front bumper, from a 80's model Toyota Truck, with my outlaws in the creek yesterday...


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

geez some of the places you guys go sound like Red River in Winnipeg. Cars, garbage, bodies, etc.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

One of the most exotic things I ever found was panties in my a arm guard......it took a week to explain that one..............


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Big D said:


> geez some of the places you guys go sound like Red River in Winnipeg. Cars, garbage, bodies, etc.


and she aint kidding


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

monsterbrute750 said:


> One of the most exotic things I ever found was panties in my a arm guard......it took a week to explain that one..............


...just a week??


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Big D said:


> ...just a week??


you must have a pretty good lady at home there, took my buddy 3 weeks too get his gf too believe him that I put the "dancers" panties in his pocket lol, but back too subject, I have been lucky too not catch anything up yet, knock on wood :banghead:


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

BigIzzy said:


> you must have a pretty good lady at home there, took my buddy 3 weeks too get his gf too believe him that I put the "dancers" panties in his pocket lol, but back too subject, I have been lucky too not catch anything up yet, knock on wood :banghead:


 You just opened a can of worms


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

stoneman said:


> I feel your pain brother.


 
When you know that there are a few lost anchors in the pond, Can Am, the anchor retriever.... :rockn:

But really, this is when you want to find a sorry S.O.B. and gently place your hands around their neck and squeeze with all you have for about a minute after they turn blue...... :nutkick:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

that sucks


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

we got a bass but he was 1/2 dead from churning up his hole/swamp.


----------

